# Let's have a poetry slam!



## StarlingWings

I don't know why I thought of this, but looking at everyone's budgies inspired me, I guess :laughing: 
SO hear me out:

Everyone write a poem for _someone else's_ budgie!
No, it doesn't have to be good.

If all else fails, write a Haiku--
5 syllables
7 syllables
5 syllables

I'm just really curious to see what you guys come up with!

Here's mine: 


Skipper and Scooter, owned by FaeryBee (Deb)

_Scooter and Skipper, as you come in a pair
You talk and you squawk and you play with Deb's hair
You are adventurous, and chivalrous but also quite sly--
Who knows on what secret mission you two will spy!

Skipper and Scooter, as you're always together
No wonder the saying is "Birds of a feather"
The ladies all swoon when they see you fly in
Blue and white, white and blue, look at those handsome men!_​_
_


----------



## FaeryBee

*OMG -- I LOVE THAT!!! 

I'll have to think on mine overnight as I'm not at all good with poetry. *


----------



## StarlingWings

Guys, guys, let me see some verses! C'mon, please? ​


----------



## Niamhf

I'm in  I'm going for lunch now and will think of one - this is so cool :tb:


----------



## Didoushkaya

Alright, okay, okay. But I'm not as good with words as you are Star, so please be kind...

Gigi studyin'
On her Violin
Was feeling lone
All on her own
Then you were born
Princess Mallorn
And since that day
Hip-hip-hooray
Neve is happy
On Talk Budgie!

(yeah, I know I cheated a little at the end)

Do you notice how I managed to use all your nicknames though?


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> I'm in  I'm going for lunch now and will think of one - this is so cool :tb:


Can't wait to hear it!



Didoushkaya said:


> Alright, okay, okay. But I'm not as good with words as you are Star, so please be kind...
> 
> Gigi studyin'
> On her Violin
> Was feeling lone
> All on her own
> Then you were born
> Princess Mallorn
> And since that day
> Hip-hip-hooray
> Neve is happy
> On Talk Budgie!
> 
> (yeah, I know I cheated a little at the end)
> 
> Do you notice how I managed to use all your nicknames though?


This is beautiful :clap: :clap::twothumbs::violin::tb: Thank you Dee


----------



## Niamhf

Yellow and green, with a nice glossy sheen,
Is my feathery coat that I like to preen.

My parents adore me, my brothers deplore me, 
But megabacteria simply floors me. 

I love my huffs and I sneak pastry puffs, 
From WA, my name is Budget


----------



## Niamhf

Clouds is my name, cool is my game,
I'm a little bit shady and sometimes vain.

I live like a king, with a golden swing,
And every so often I like to sing.


----------



## Didoushkaya

Niamhf said:


> Clouds is my name, cool is my game,
> I'm a little bit shady and sometimes vain.
> 
> I live like a king, with a golden swing,
> And every so often I like to sing.


Thanks Niamh! That is so cool :2thumbs: Téo is going to be really chuffed when I show him.

It sounds like you've met Clouds _and_ been in our house.
Hey, now that I know about Noah's talent for stealth, maybe I should start getting paranoid? :spy:


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> Yellow and green, with a nice glossy sheen,
> Is my feathery coat that I like to preen.
> 
> My parents adore me, my brothers deplore me,
> But megabacteria simply floors me.
> 
> I love my huffs and I sneak pastry puffs,
> From WA, my name is Budget





Niamhf said:


> Clouds is my name, cool is my game,
> I'm a little bit shady and sometimes vain.
> 
> I live like a king, with a golden swing,
> And every so often I like to sing.


And ladies and gentlemen, not one, but _two_ lovely poems from Miss Niamh!
Loved them, nice job


----------



## Didoushkaya

Niamhf said:


> Clouds is my name, cool is my game,
> I'm a little bit shady and sometimes vain.
> 
> I live like a king, with a golden swing,
> And every so often I like to sing.


Hi,

This is Téo. Thank you for the lovely poem. I'm going to keep it.

This is my poem for your bird:

Noah is shiny
Just like the sun
The red forehead
Is like dawn on his head



I would like to ask you what kind of bird is Noah?


----------



## Niamhf

Didoushkaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Téo. Thank you for the lovely poem. I'm going to keep it.
> 
> This is my poem for your bird:
> 
> Noah is shiny
> Just like the sun
> The red forehead
> Is like dawn on his head
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask you what kind of bird is Noah?


Oh thank you Téo, I love your poem and Noah will too 
Noah is a Kakariki (which means small parrot in Maori) - the breed originates from New Zealand.

I'm glad Clouds is settling in well - he has clearly found himself a great home :budgie:


----------



## Niamhf

Sorry I'm on a role they could just keep coming  




My name says it all, it's crystal clear,
That I am your Princess, to me you adhere.

I'm turquoise and yellow, with a spec of blue,
And if you MUST come to meet me, please polish your shoes.

I'm a trend setter, millet eating, cuteness overload,
Now hail to Mallorn, you peasants young and old!


----------



## Didoushkaya

Niamhf said:


> Oh thank you Téo, I love your poem and Noah will too
> Noah is a Kakariki (which means small parrot in Maori) - the breed originates from New Zealand.
> 
> I'm glad Clouds is settling in well - he has clearly found himself a great home :budgie:


This is Téo again.

I know kakariki because we are learning that it is green in our maori lessons at school. But your kakariki is yellow.

I have seen some kakariki at an aviary near my house. My friend's mom is keeping an eye on them before they go back to the wild.


----------



## Niamhf

Didoushkaya said:


> This is Téo again.
> 
> I know kakariki because we are learning that it is green in our maori lessons at school. But your kakariki is yellow.
> 
> I have seen some kakariki at an aviary near my house. My friend's mom is keeping an eye on them before they go back to the wild.


Oh wow that's wonderful that you got to meet some. Yes green is their natural colour in the wild and helps them to camouflage better


----------



## Didoushkaya

Niamhf said:


> Oh wow that's wonderful that you got to meet some. Yes green is their natural colour in the wild and helps them to camouflage better


(This is Dee now, Téo has gone to bed)

We'll make sure to take some pictures and post them next time we go to visit the aviary. In fact, I was planning an excursion just this week, as soon as the weather clears anyway 

It's a beautiful conservation project. They are so successful in reinserting those rare and endangered birds that quite a few species are starting to spill out of the reserve and into our gardens!

My friend Tamsin, who runs the whole thing, is also Téo's best friend's mom, so we have had the luck to visit many times as well as go on 'kiwi' hunts to try and find kiwi babies that had recently been released, hold them and feed them too 

Anyway, I promise we'll have some picture's of Noah's cousins soon!


----------



## Didoushkaya

And really really sorry for hijacking this beautiful thread!!!

:focus:

Please guys we need more poetry coming through. It's not that hard: just do like me and completely cheat your way into it -open an online rhyming dictionary and off you go


----------



## Niamhf

Didoushkaya said:


> (This is Dee now, Téo has gone to bed)
> 
> We'll make sure to take some pictures and post them next time we go to visit the aviary. In fact, I was planning an excursion just this week, as soon as the weather clears anyway
> 
> It's a beautiful conservation project. They are so successful in reinserting those rare and endangered birds that quite a few species are starting to spill out of the reserve and into our gardens!
> 
> My friend Tamsin, who runs the whole thing, is also Téo's best friend's mom, so we have had the luck to visit many times as well as go on 'kiwi' hunts to try and find kiwi babies that had recently been released, hold them and feed them too
> 
> Anyway, I promise we'll have some picture's of Noah's cousins soon!


Oh wow that is sooooo cool  soooo planning a trip to NZ and visit this place 

Haha yes Noah will be delighted to see his long lost cousins


----------



## FaeryBee

*The poems I've seen in this thread are great! :thumbsup:
I must admit my mind has been a complete blank when it comes to creating something print-worthy. 
I promise to keep thinking on it though and hope to read additional poems on this thread soon!*


----------



## Niamhf

We're the luckiest budgies ever because, 
FaeryBee Godmother is owned by us. 

We're Skipper and Scooter the perfect pair,
We love adventures and we love to share.


----------



## Niamhf

Bottle caps, bottle caps, where have you been?
Khaleesi's waiting ever so keen.

I saw you were hiding right there in the box,
But Khaleesi needs you, he loves you lots.


----------



## Niamhf

I'm a big gentle giant, a white cockatoo,
I live with Kate, and the rest of her zoo.
My crest is of sulphur, and paper I chew,
Niamh almost took me, and the lorikeets too.


----------



## Budget baby

StarlingWings said:


> And ladies and gentlemen, not one, but _two_ lovely poems from Miss Niamh!
> Loved them, nice job


You are so amazing Niamhf, Budget loved the little poem about him.:budgie:


----------



## Wiki

This budgie must perch between violet and blue,
Indigo budgie - how Lyn does love you!
You make her laugh daily, with things that you say,
"Go back to your cage, Indi?" No, not today.

There's toys on the floor, gifts from friends all around,
He'll play with them all while they're there on the ground.
Then Skype with new friends from near and afar,
Who want to meet Lyn's Indigo, bird superstar!


----------



## Niamhf

Wiki said:


> This budgie must perch between violet and blue,
> Indigo budgie - how Lyn does love you!
> You make her laugh daily, with things that you say,
> "Go back to your cage, Indi?" No, not today.
> 
> There's toys on the floor, gifts from friends all around,
> He'll play with them all while they're there on the ground.
> Then Skype with new friends from near and afar,
> Who want to meet Lyn's Indigo, bird superstar!


I love this it's so cute  I'm sure Indigo and Lyn will be delighted too


----------



## StarlingWings

I just have to say all these poems are great! Niamh, loved the poem about Mallorn, that is the perfect description of her and I'm sure she will love it when I read it to her 

Niamh is on a roll! All your poems are just great :laugh:
And Dee, it's so cool that you can look after some Kakarikis! I bet that's a lot of fun 

AnnMarie, your poem about Indi is perfect! I know that Lyn will love it


----------



## aluz

What an awesome thread this is, StarlingWings! :2thumbs:
I have been thoroughly enjoying the poems and even though I am generally good with words, my creativity and ability to effectively play with words in a language that is not naturally my own makes it extra hard to join in the fun poem writing.


----------



## aluz

Niamhf said:


> Bottle caps, bottle caps, where have you been?
> Khaleesi's waiting ever so keen.
> 
> I saw you were hiding right there in the box,
> But Khaleesi needs you, he loves you lots.


Wow, I'm amazed at how easy you are able to come up with all these poems, Niamh! 
Khaleesi and I thank you very much for this incredibly lovely gift of words. :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings

aluz said:


> What an awesome thread this is, StarlingWings! :2thumbs:
> I have been thoroughly enjoying the poems and even though I am generally good with words, my creativity and ability to effectively play with words in a language that is not naturally my own makes it extra hard to join in the fun poem writing.


Then write one in Portuguese  
And I'll write one in Spanish and one in Elvish, and Niamh can write one in Gaelic () and Gaby can write one in German and everyone else can write one in Australian!  (Haha, just kidding, and yes, I know that Australian isn't really a different language )


----------



## aluz

Okay, I managed to write something and it's going to be in English for ease of understanding (If I were to write one in Portuguese then a translation would follow and with poems the true meaning is never quite achieved and a lot can be lost or not make much sense).


Your bright green feathers are a joy to behold,
Penry is your name and you rule Sean and Chloe's world.

Penry has friend who could be his long lost twin,
Luigi is his name and unlike his overseas brother,
he never had a budgie of the month win,
and that's okay for Luigi, it's not really a bother!


----------



## StarlingWings

aluz said:


> Okay, I managed to write something and it's going to be in English for ease of understanding (If I were to write one in Portuguese then a translation would follow and with poems the true meaning is never quite achieved and a lot can be lost or not make much sense).
> 
> Your bright green feathers are a joy to behold,
> Penry is your name and you rule Sean and Chloe's world.
> 
> Penry has friend who could be his long lost twin,
> Luigi is his name and unlike his overseas brother,
> he never had a budgie of the month win,
> and that's okay for Luigi, it's not really a bother!


Yay Ana! I love it


----------



## aluz

Brace yourselves, I have a big one here. This is not a poem per say, it's more like a rap. My first rap. 

We are colourful, we are vibrant
We can be loud and we beg your pardon
The lovebird gang is dominating
Our boy Khaleesi's representing

Known for his blockbuster movies
We have the best in the sector
Who else could it be, but Peachy the director

Our talented Belle is the real deal
She even runs on an hamster wheel

We do miss Avocado, we'd better warn her
To come and join our little lovebird corner

Young Paddington is certainly not a loner
He loves his momma very much
and is friends with a budgie named Homer

Little by little, we're making a difference
Against prejudice and ignorance 
Lovies are clever, cuddly and fun
We're not the bad guys holding a gun

There's proof all around of our love and dedication
Our owner's hearts are surrendered to our domination
TB knows the two famous words and all is cool
Because in this community we all know, LOVEBIRDS RULE!! 

:woot: 
Now that I think of it, maybe this one is better placed at the Lovebird Lovers section.


----------



## Niamhf

aluz said:


> Brace yourselves, I have a big one here. This is not a poem per say, it's more like a rap. My first rap.
> 
> We are colourful, we are vibrant
> We can be loud and we beg your pardon
> The lovebird gang is dominating
> Our boy Khaleesi's representing
> 
> Known for his blockbuster movies
> We have the best in the sector
> Who else could it be, but Peachy the director
> 
> Our talented Bella is the real deal
> She even runs on an hamster wheel
> 
> We do miss Avocado, we'd better warn her
> To come and join our little lovebird corner
> 
> Young Paddington is certainly not a loner
> He loves his momma very much
> and is friends with a budgie named Homer
> 
> Little by little, we're making a difference
> Against prejudice and ignorance
> Lovies are clever, cuddly and fun
> We're not the bad guys holding a gun
> 
> There's proof all around of our love and dedication
> Our owner's hearts are surrendered to our domination
> TB knows the two famous words and all is cool
> Because in this community we all know, LOVEBIRDS RULE!!
> 
> :woot:
> Now that I think of it, maybe this one is better placed at the Lovebird Lovers section.


Very cool


----------



## Budget baby

OK, Everyburdie here is my effort:

What Ya Doin? Said Shiloh to all the budgies far and wide.
Noah squawks in with, yeah, non of you can hide!
There's Chewie, Sparky, and Scooter too, even Budget, Mallorn and Clouds to name but a few.
In the background we can hear,
I'm The Boss around Here!
No your not said Lyn with a laugh, which brings me to.

Why do Hummingbirds hum ????????

Why of course it's clear, because they don't know the words or so I hear.


----------



## StarlingWings

Pretty boy said:


> OK, Everyburdie here is my effort:
> 
> What Ya Doin? Said Shiloh to all the budgies far and wide.
> Noah squawks in with, yeah, non of you can hide!
> There's Chewie, Sparky, and Scooter too, even Budget, Mallorn and Clouds to name but a few.
> In the background we can hear,
> I'm The Boss around Here!
> No your not said Lyn with a laugh, which brings me to.
> 
> Why do Hummingbirds hum ????????
> 
> Why of course it's clear, because they don't know the words or so I hear.


How cute! Shiloh would say that 

Loved it Cathy, good job!


----------



## Cody

This is for you Indi

"I'm in Charge" I hear coming from the room next to me
I sneak in and "Oh My" who do I see
Why it's Indi, the boy known far and wide
For his beautiful feathers, look at him fly
He can open his cage with no help from anyone
He helps mum with needlework, look what he's done! :budgie:


----------



## Cody

:happy4::happy4::happy4:This one is for Tilly

There once was a cute girl named Tilly
Who was often acting quite silly
Then she got a new beau
His name is Rio
And now they are both acting silly!


----------



## Birding

aluz said:


> Okay, I managed to write something and it's going to be in English for ease of understanding (If I were to write one in Portuguese then a translation would follow and with poems the true meaning is never quite achieved and a lot can be lost or not make much sense).
> 
> Your bright green feathers are a joy to behold,
> Penry is your name and you rule Sean and Chloe's world.
> 
> Penry has friend who could be his long lost twin,
> Luigi is his name and unlike his overseas brother,
> he never had a budgie of the month win,
> and that's okay for Luigi, it's not really a bother!


Penry loves his poem! Thanks aluz and Luigi!

Now I'm going to get my thinking cap on and come up with a poem!


----------



## Birding

“Tricky Wiki” (a limerick)

I know of a cute budgie named Wiki
Who can fetch while he flies—oh how tricky!
He puts on a great show
And much does he know
He’ll certainly make budgie history!
:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, all of these are just amazing  
Ana, are you sure you don't want a career in the rapping industry?  

Cody and Birding: Great poems! Those are perfect


----------



## StarlingWings

Now I have a limerick:

_There was once Mink, a young budgie
She she preened until her feathers were fluffy
She owned her human Julie 
And I do think that truly
The queen of all others was she!_
:budgie:

Except for me.
Mallorn, get out!


----------



## aluz

Birding said:


> Penry loves his poem! Thanks aluz and Luigi!
> 
> Now I'm going to get my thinking cap on and come up with a poem!


You're most welcome, I'm glad you and Penry liked the poem! 



StarlingWings said:


> Wow, all of these are just amazing
> Ana, are you sure you don't want a career in the rapping industry?


Thanks my friend! I think I'll pass on that offer. I'm not even much of a fan of that type of music, but I just felt somehow compelled and wanted to play with the words and came up with the "Lovebirds Rap". 

Just by coincidence, I checked the date the Lovebird Lovers forum was created and it actually makes exactly 3 months to this day, so without knowing the rap turned out a celebratory gift.


----------



## StarlingWings

aluz said:


> Thanks my friend! I think I'll pass on that offer. I'm not even much of a fan of that type of music, but I just felt somehow compelled and wanted to play with the words and came up with the "Lovebirds Rap".
> 
> Just by coincidence, I checked the date the Lovebird Lovers forum was created and it actually makes exactly 3 months to this day, so without knowing the rap turned out a celebratory gift.


Haha, I know what you mean, I listen to classical music almost always, if not it's New Age or movie soundtracks and that's it  
That's so cool! You should post it in "Celebrations"


----------



## aluz

StarlingWings said:


> Haha, I know what you mean, I listen to classical music almost always, if not it's New Age or movie soundtracks and that's it
> That's so cool! You should post it in "Celebrations"


I'd rather have it on the Lovebird Lovers forum and maybe making something even more special, but I'd have to talk to Deborah about it first.


----------



## Cody

This one is for Skipper and Scooter

Skipper and Scooter were best of friends when into their life came a sweet little hen
She's mine chirped Skipper , no she's mine chirped Scoot, come on after all I saw her first
Wait, wait said the hen you are both gentlemen and look over yonder, here comes my friend 
Wow, said Skipper, she's for me, and off the two flew to the nearest big tree
Now this is the story of how love began for Skipper and Scooter and two lovely hens

Here is the story once again but this time with a slightly different end

Skipper and Scooter were best of friends when into their life came a sweet little hen
She's mine chirped Skipper , no she's mine chirped Scoot, come on after all I saw her first
Wait, wait said the hen you are both gentlemen, can't we resolve this just like good friends
When off in distance Skipper did see, another lovely hen watching from a tree
Oh no, said the first hen it really can't be, is that my mother coming for me?
When in she swooped calling to her, you're too young for these boys you naughty little girl
And so ends the romance for these two boys and they both agreed let's just stick to toys!:nuts:


----------



## StarlingWings

Goodness Cody I'm laughing all over! How funny  Loved the alternate endings :laugh:


----------



## Cody

StarlingWings said:


> Goodness Cody I'm laughing all over! How funny  Loved the alternate endings :laugh:


I could not decide which I liked best so I had to post both


----------



## Cody

Now this has me thinking in rhymes, here is another that came to me but I don't know a bird named Claire but I couldn't get it out of my head.

Claire was a bird with a broken wing
It happened when she got tangled up in a string
She squawked and hollered and yelled loud for help
And suddenly there appeared a small little elf
I can help you he said if you do something for me
Yes, yes she said, what could that be
Close your eyes and say abra cadabra for me
Claire did as instructed and what do you know
All of a sudden she found herself whole
No strings to bind her and beautiful wings
And as a bonus she found she could sing
She sang to him sweetly and to her surprise
She saw a great bird looking into her eyes
Why you're not an elf she started screaming
Calm down he said, you're only dreaming :S:sleeping:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



I'd rather have it on the Lovebird Lovers forum and maybe making something even more special, but I'd have to talk to Deborah about it first. 

Click to expand...

Ana,
You now have a thread in the Lovebird Lovers forum with your Lovebird Rap as the initial post!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cody said:



This one is for Skipper and Scooter

Skipper and Scooter were best of friends when into their life came a sweet little hen
She's mine chirped Skipper , no she's mine chirped Scoot, come on after all I saw her first
Wait, wait said the hen you are both gentlemen and look over yonder, here comes my friend 
Wow, said Skipper, she's for me, and off the two flew to the nearest big tree
Now this is the story of how love began for Skipper and Scooter and two lovely hens

Here is the story once again but this time with a slightly different end

Skipper and Scooter were best of friends when into their life came a sweet little hen
She's mine chirped Skipper , no she's mine chirped Scoot, come on after all I saw her first
Wait, wait said the hen you are both gentlemen, can't we resolve this just like good friends
When off in distance Skipper did see, another lovely hen watching from a tree
Oh no, said the first hen it really can't be, is that my mother coming for me?
When in she swooped calling to her, you're too young for these boys you naughty little girl
And so ends the romance for these two boys and they both agreed let's just stick to toys!:nuts:

Click to expand...

This is GREAT!! Skipper and Scooter are honored.
I love  that you did their poem with alternate endings.

Thank you so much! :hug:*


----------



## Wiki

Birding said:


> "Tricky Wiki" (a limerick)
> 
> I know of a cute budgie named Wiki
> Who can fetch while he flies-oh how tricky!
> He puts on a great show
> And much does he know
> He'll certainly make budgie history!
> :budgie:


Love it, thank you! :budgie:


----------



## eduardo

*Here is mine ( I suppose it could be Haiku )

A bird. Hanging out at the gas station.
Waiting for chips to arrive. 
Feeling free but trapped.

:laughing:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


eduardo said:



Here is mine ( I suppose it could be Haiku )

A bird. Hanging out at the gas station.
Waiting for chips to arrive. 
Feeling free but trapped.

:laughing:

Click to expand...

And.... the bird's name was "TONY"!! :laughing:

Well done, Dee!*


----------

